# RecipeDB - Bulls Head Mild Ale



## Tony (1/2/10)

Bulls Head Mild Ale  Ale - English Dark Mild  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes I wanted a Mild that was like a Mild brown porter. Coffee, caramel and chocolate. This recipe hit the nail on the head. The brown malt ballances the crystal sweetness and nakes it very VERY easy to drink.recipe made 54 liters @ 1.038, 18 IBU, 34 EBC.mashed at 68 for 90 min, 90 min boil. fermented with 1469 @ 21 deg.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.8 kg TF Crystal    0.3 kg TF Brown Malt    0.2 kg TF Chocolate Malt    0.1 kg TF Black Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      60 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 10mins)         54L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.038 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 17.3 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 3.36%   Colour 38 EBC   Batch Size 54L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## bullsneck (1/2/10)

No 1468 here. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tony (2/2/10)

Wyeast site lists these strains as preferenced for the style

Wyeast Strains:
1028 - London Ale
1187 - Ringwood Ale
1968 - London ESB Ale
1318 - London Ale III

I tend to agree  They are all good..... but i havnt tried the 1187 yet, but heard its good.

cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (2/2/10)

bullsneck said:


> No 1468 here. Any suggestions?


Proculture Wood Ale is the spitting image of 1469. 

I'd add 1882PC Thames Valley Ale II to the list on spec perhaps Tony, just haven't had a chance myself to smack the fresh pack, but I'm quite looking forward to it.


----------



## Tony (2/2/10)

1882....... i have one in the fridge myself. The specs read perfectly for a mild.


----------



## levin_ae92 (4/5/10)

I made this a couple weeks back with Ringwood yeast, only been in the bottle for 3 days, but tasted good out of ferment, bit thin though, but i put that down to my accidentally low mash temp  FG 1008


----------

